# [Solved] (workaround) Printing full black pages

## RayOfLight

TLDR; Read the last three lines of the full "code" section, then try to guess what is the difference in the commands being run.

Hello, I'm trying to simply print some PDF documents using the lp and lpr commands,

Some PDF files print without problems and other files print a page full of black ink.  :Sad: 

If I open each file with Okular I can print them without any apparent problem so far.

Also, as a little rant: On Okular, it always defaults to greyscale printing, EVERY TIME, I have to switch it to color manually and doesn't remember my choices.

If I go to localhost:631 and print a test page, I can reproduce the error: full black page. So maybe you could too.

According to the CUPS webserver printer status, the error is "Filter Failed"

Enabling debug and looking for interesting entries on error_log, I can find that gstoraster returns status 1. (similar to the cupsfilter command run below)

Fedora's wiki has a nice troubleshooting section where it lets you run the filters step by step  :Smile:  : https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_debug_printing_problems#Running_filters_by_hand

So if I run 

```
/usr/libexec/cups/filter/bannertopdf 1 me '' 1 '' </usr/share/cups/data/testprint > /tmp/bannertopdf.pdf
```

I get the would-be-printed pdf file no problems. I can open it with okular and looks ok.

Then I run 

```
cupsfilter -e -m printer/pqueue -p /etc/cups/ppd/Officejet_7400.ppd /tmp/bannertopdf.pdf > /dev/null
```

And stderr outputs:

```
DEBUG: argv[0]="cupsfilter"

DEBUG: argv[1]="1"

DEBUG: argv[2]="rayoflight"

DEBUG: argv[3]="bannertopdf.pdf"

DEBUG: argv[4]="1"

DEBUG: argv[5]=""

DEBUG: argv[6]="bannertopdf.pdf"

DEBUG: envp[0]="<CFProcessPath>"

DEBUG: envp[1]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/pdf"

DEBUG: envp[2]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

DEBUG: envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

DEBUG: envp[4]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

DEBUG: envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

DEBUG: envp[6]="LANG=ca_ES.UTF8"

DEBUG: envp[7]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

DEBUG: envp[8]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Officejet_7400.ppd"

DEBUG: envp[9]="PRINTER_INFO=cupsfilter"

DEBUG: envp[10]="PRINTER_LOCATION=Unknown"

DEBUG: envp[11]="PRINTER=cupsfilter"

DEBUG: envp[12]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

DEBUG: envp[13]="USER=rayoflight"

DEBUG: envp[14]="CHARSET=utf-8"

DEBUG: envp[15]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raster"

INFO: pdftopdf (PID 13900) started.

INFO: gstoraster (PID 13901) started.

INFO: hpcups (PID 13902) started.

DEBUG: OUTFORMAT="(null)", so output format will be CUPS/PWG Raster

DEBUG: pdftopdf: Last filter determined by the PPD: hpcups; FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE: application/vnd.cups-raster => pdftopdf will not log pages in page_log.

DEBUG: Color Manager: Calibration Mode/Off

INFO: pdftopdf (PID 13900) exited with no errors.

DEBUG: Calling FindDeviceById(cups-cupsfilter)

DEBUG: Failed to send: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.NotFound:device id 'cups-cupsfilter' does not exist

DEBUG: Failed to get find device cups-cupsfilter

DEBUG: Calling FindDeviceById(cups-cupsfilter)

DEBUG: Failed to send: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.NotFound:device id 'cups-cupsfilter' does not exist

DEBUG: Failed to get device cups-cupsfilter

INFO: Color Manager: no profiles specified in PPD

DEBUG: Color Manager: ICC Profile: None

DEBUG: Ghostscript using Any-Part-of-Pixel method to fill paths.

DEBUG: Ghostscript command line: gs -dQUIET -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dNOINTERPOLATE -dNOMEDIAATTRS -sstdout=%stderr -sOutputFile=%stdout -sDEVICE=cups -sMediaType=Plain -sOutputType=0 -dDuplex -r600x600 -dMediaPosition=4 -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=841 -dcupsBitsPerColor=8 -dcupsColorOrder=0 -dcupsColorSpace=17 -dcupsInteger0=26 -scupsPageSizeName=A4 -I/usr/share/cups/fonts -c '<</.HWMargins[9.000000 9.000000 9.000000 9.000000] /Margins[0 0]>>setpagedevice' -f -_

DEBUG: envp[0]="<CFProcessPath>"

DEBUG: envp[1]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/pdf"

DEBUG: envp[2]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

DEBUG: envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

DEBUG: envp[4]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

DEBUG: envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

DEBUG: envp[6]="LANG=ca_ES.UTF8"

DEBUG: envp[7]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

DEBUG: envp[8]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Officejet_7400.ppd"

DEBUG: envp[9]="PRINTER_INFO=cupsfilter"

DEBUG: envp[10]="PRINTER_LOCATION=Unknown"

DEBUG: envp[11]="PRINTER=cupsfilter"

DEBUG: envp[12]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

DEBUG: envp[13]="USER=rayoflight"

DEBUG: envp[14]="CHARSET=utf-8"

DEBUG: envp[15]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raster"

INFO: Start rendering...

INFO: Processing page 1...

PAGE: 1 1

ERROR: gstoraster (PID 13901) stopped with status 1

INFO: hpcups (PID 13902) exited with no errors.

```

I think the culprit is really into cupsfilter because when I run gstoraster by its own:

```
usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster 1 me '' 1 '' bannertopdf.pdf > pdftops.raster
```

I get a successful output with return code 0:

```
DEBUG: OUTFORMAT="(null)", so output format will be CUPS/PWG Raster

DEBUG: Color Manager: Calibration Mode/Off

DEBUG: Color Manager: Invalid printer name.

DEBUG: Color Manager: Invalid input - Unable to find profile.

DEBUG: Color Manager: ICC Profile: None

DEBUG: Ghostscript using Any-Part-of-Pixel method to fill paths.

DEBUG: Ghostscript command line: gs -dQUIET -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dNOINTERPOLATE -dNOMEDIAATTRS -sstdout=%stderr -sOutputFile=%stdout -sDEVICE=cups -sMediaClass=PwgRaster -sOutputType=Automatic -r600x600 -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -dcupsBitsPerColor=1 -dcupsColorOrder=0 -dcupsColorSpace=3 -dcupsBorderlessScalingFactor=0.0000 -dcupsInteger1=1 -dcupsInteger2=1 -scupsPageSizeName=na_letter_8.5x11in -I/usr/share/cups/fonts -c -f -_

DEBUG: envp[0]="CSF_IGESDefaults=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/XSTEPResource"

DEBUG: envp[1]="COLORFGBG=15;0"

DEBUG: envp[2]="JAVAC=/home/rayoflight/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/bin/javac"

DEBUG: envp[3]="DESKTOP_SESSION=/usr/share/xsessions/plasma"

DEBUG: envp[4]="KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=:1.353"

DEBUG: envp[5]="KONSOLE_PROFILE_NAME=Shell"

DEBUG: envp[6]="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-LFVa4jUObN,guid=faf3c83cdc882325970d259e589fa16e"

DEBUG: envp[7]="TK_LIBRARY=/usr/lib64/tk8.6"

DEBUG: envp[8]="CSF_StandardDefaults=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/StdResource"

DEBUG: envp[9]="XCURSOR_SIZE=48"

DEBUG: envp[10]="OPENGL_PROFILE=xorg-x11"

DEBUG: envp[11]="MULTIOSDIRS=../lib64:../lib32"

DEBUG: envp[12]="USER=rayoflight"

DEBUG: envp[13]="DISPLAY=:0"

DEBUG: envp[14]="KONSOLE_DBUS_WINDOW=/Windows/1"

DEBUG: envp[15]="JAVA_HOME=/home/rayoflight/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

DEBUG: envp[16]="TERM=xterm-256color"

DEBUG: envp[17]="VGL_READBACK=pbo"

DEBUG: envp[18]="CSF_GraphicShr=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/lib64/libTKOpenGl.so"

DEBUG: envp[19]="CSF_SHMessage=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/SHMessage"

DEBUG: envp[20]="LESSOPEN=|lesspipe %s"

DEBUG: envp[21]="KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION=/Sessions/1"

DEBUG: envp[22]="LANGUAGE=ca"

DEBUG: envp[23]="LANG=ca_ES.UTF-8"

DEBUG: envp[24]="MAIL=/var/mail/rayoflight"

DEBUG: envp[25]="UNCACHED_ERR_FD="

DEBUG: envp[26]="VTK_DIR=/usr/lib64/vtk-6.1"

DEBUG: envp[27]="ANT_HOME=/usr/share/ant"

DEBUG: envp[28]="PAGER=/usr/bin/less"

DEBUG: envp[29]="DISTCC_FALLBACK=1"

DEBUG: envp[30]="XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/var/run/user/1000"

DEBUG: envp[31]="KDE_SESSION_VERSION=5"

DEBUG: envp[32]="_=/usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster"

DEBUG: envp[33]="SESSION_MANAGER=local/notebook:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/3028,unix/notebook:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3028"

DEBUG: envp[34]="GCC_SPECS="

DEBUG: envp[35]="SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-qdPnuifsp3LT/agent.2966"

DEBUG: envp[36]="SSH_AGENT_PID=2967"

DEBUG: envp[37]="XAUTHORITY=/tmp/xauth-1000-_0"

DEBUG: envp[38]="DISTCC_SAVE_TEMPS=0"

DEBUG: envp[39]="CSF_XSMessage=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/XSMessage"

DEBUG: envp[40]="GTK_MODULES=canberra-gtk-module"

DEBUG: envp[41]="PWD=/tmp"

DEBUG: envp[42]="CONFIG_PROTECT=/etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/config /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

DEBUG: envp[43]="XDG_SEAT=seat0"

DEBUG: envp[44]="TCLHOME=/usr/bin"

DEBUG: envp[45]="CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/dconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/revdep-rebuild"

DEBUG: envp[46]="HOME=/home/rayoflight"

DEBUG: envp[47]="CSF_MDTVFontDirectory=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/FontMFT"

DEBUG: envp[48]="XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=KDE"

DEBUG: envp[49]="SHELL=/bin/zsh"

DEBUG: envp[50]="TCL_LIBRARY=/usr/lib64/tcl8.6"

DEBUG: envp[51]="XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=KDE"

DEBUG: envp[52]="QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

DEBUG: envp[53]="PAM_KWALLET_LOGIN=/tmp/kwallet_rayoflight.socket"

DEBUG: envp[54]="CSF_LANGUAGE=us"

DEBUG: envp[55]="ITCL_LIBRARY=/usr/lib64/itcl4.0"

DEBUG: envp[56]="DISTCC_ENABLE_DISCREPANCY_EMAIL="

DEBUG: envp[57]="EDITOR=/bin/nano"

DEBUG: envp[58]="TCLLIBPATH=/usr/lib64"

DEBUG: envp[59]="PROFILEHOME="

DEBUG: envp[60]="CSF_UnitsLexicon=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/UnitsAPI/Lexi_Expr.dat"

DEBUG: envp[61]="VTK_DATA_ROOT=/usr/share/vtk/data"

DEBUG: envp[62]="QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0"

DEBUG: envp[63]="CASROOT=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin"

DEBUG: envp[64]="CSF_StandardLiteDefaults=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/StdResource"

DEBUG: envp[65]="KDE_SESSION_UID=1000"

DEBUG: envp[66]="DCC_EMAILLOG_WHOM_TO_BLAME="

DEBUG: envp[67]="CG_COMPILER_EXE=/opt/bin/cgc"

DEBUG: envp[68]="XDG_SESSION_COOKIE=notebook-1486856558.731666-669103561"

DEBUG: envp[69]="CSF_PluginDefaults=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/StdResource"

DEBUG: envp[70]="GSETTINGS_BACKEND=dconf"

DEBUG: envp[71]="CSF_XCAFDefaults=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/StdResource"

DEBUG: envp[72]="WINDOWID=88080390"

DEBUG: envp[73]="LC_COLLATE=C"

DEBUG: envp[74]="MMGT_CLEAR=1"

DEBUG: envp[75]="R_HOME=/usr/lib64/R"

DEBUG: envp[76]="CSF_XmlOcafResource=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/XmlOcafResource"

DEBUG: envp[77]="PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/opt/eagle:/opt/bin/skype"

DEBUG: envp[78]="COLORTERM=truecolor"

DEBUG: envp[79]="PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/5.4.0:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/avr/gcc-bin/5.4.0:/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/bin:/opt/nvidia-cg-toolkit/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/cuda/bin:/usr/sbin/:/sbin/"

DEBUG: envp[80]="XDG_SESSION_CLASS=user"

DEBUG: envp[81]="XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

DEBUG: envp[82]="XDG_VTNR=7"

DEBUG: envp[83]="KDED_STARTED_BY_KDEINIT=1"

DEBUG: envp[84]="CSF_MIGRATION_TYPES=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/StdResource/MigrationSheet.txt"

DEBUG: envp[85]="XDG_SEAT_PATH=/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0"

DEBUG: envp[86]="CSF_MDTVTexturesDirectory=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/Textures"

DEBUG: envp[87]="ITK_LIBRARY=/usr/lib64/itk4.0"

DEBUG: envp[88]="LESS=-R -M --shift 5"

DEBUG: envp[89]="XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg"

DEBUG: envp[90]="DISTCC_VERBOSE=0"

DEBUG: envp[91]="CSF_EXCEPTION_PROMPT=1"

DEBUG: envp[92]="KDE_FULL_SESSION=true"

DEBUG: envp[93]="PAM_KWALLET5_LOGIN=/tmp/kwallet5_rayoflight.socket"

DEBUG: envp[94]="MANPATH=/home/rayoflight/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.6/man/:/usr/lib64/erlang/man"

DEBUG: envp[95]="DISTCC_SSH="

DEBUG: envp[96]="INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/info"

DEBUG: envp[97]="VTKHOME=/usr"

DEBUG: envp[98]="OPENCL_PROFILE=nvidia"

DEBUG: envp[99]="LOGNAME=rayoflight"

DEBUG: envp[100]="GS_LIB=/home/rayoflight/.fonts"

DEBUG: envp[101]="LADSPA_PATH=/usr/lib64/ladspa"

DEBUG: envp[102]="CSF_STEPDefaults=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/XSTEPResource"

DEBUG: envp[103]="CSF_UnitsDefinition=/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.9.0/ros/lin/src/UnitsAPI/Units.dat"

DEBUG: envp[104]="CG_INC_PATH=/opt/nvidia-cg-toolkit/include"

DEBUG: envp[105]="DISTCC_TCP_CORK="

DEBUG: envp[106]="GUILE_LOAD_PATH=/usr/share/guile/1.8"

DEBUG: envp[107]="SHLVL=2"

DEBUG: envp[108]="XDG_SESSION_PATH=/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Session1"

DEBUG: envp[109]="CG_LIB_PATH=/opt/nvidia-cg-toolkit/lib64"

DEBUG: envp[110]="QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster"

DEBUG: envp[111]="XCURSOR_THEME=Oxygen_Zion"

DEBUG: envp[112]="TIX_LIBRARY=/usr/lib64/tix8.4"

DEBUG: envp[113]="FLTK_DOCDIR=/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.3-r3/html"

DEBUG: envp[114]="SHELL_SESSION_ID=7314edd943c04b7a8ed07634e9aa3b16"

DEBUG: envp[115]="XDG_SESSION_TYPE=x11"

DEBUG: envp[116]="SSH_ASKPASS=/usr/bin/ksshaskpass"

DEBUG: envp[117]="JDK_HOME=/home/rayoflight/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

DEBUG: envp[118]="OLDPWD=/home/rayoflight"

DEBUG: envp[119]="LESSBINFMT=."

DEBUG: envp[120]="LESSCOLOR=always"

DEBUG: envp[121]="XDG_CACHE_HOME=/tmp/"

INFO: Start rendering...

INFO: Processing page 1...

INFO: Processing page 2...

INFO: Rendering completed

```

As a note, I've tried with OUTFORMAT as PDF and raster and it hasn't failed when run manually.

Anyone can shine some light onto this hair-pulling problem?Last edited by RayOfLight on Sun Feb 12, 2017 11:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> Also, as a little rant: On Okular, it always defaults to greyscale printing, EVERY TIME, I have to switch it to color manually and doesn't remember my choices. 

 

I recommend that you create a new printer in cups with those common ("default") used settings.

I recommend that you print using a gui. That works at least here, I can get a preview from the printout, verify the printer settings before printing

off topic:

Printers regardless of Mickysoft Windows or any other linux related so far, always forgot those printer settings after you have printed something in a graphical user interface. That was always the case AFAIK. => When you want other default settings, you have to create a new printer with those default settings, .... with common used settings.

These days people expect Mickysoft Windows / android / apple ios like preditment for anything. 

Even for my black / white laser printer, I do check all pld related printer related settings on every print. 

--

I do create my doucments in "libreoffice", I want to see a preview before I waste my money on a printout. Therefore I use graphical user interfaces to print.

Same for the pdf viewers. I do not use acroread anymore, for unknown reason. Those common pdf readers + printer dialog from cups do work here. 

HAve you also considered that Officejet_7400.ppd is maybe buggy?

----------

## Ant P.

Try using a generic Postscript/PCL driver instead of the model-specific one. As long as you don't have a bottom-dollar winprinter there's a high chance everything will just work.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

+1 for using a PostScript driver to avoid all-black pages being printed. It does not have to be the generic PostScript driver, though. For example, for an HP Color LaserJet 5550 I selected the driver named 'HP Color LaserJet 5550 v3010.107 Postscript (recommended)' to stop the printer printing all-black pages. I did similarly for the various other HP models in the offices I work in, which also print all-black pages unless I select their PostScript driver.

----------

## RayOfLight

Generic PCL3 driver:

```
cupsfilter -e -m printer/pqueue -p /tmp/Generic-PCL_3_Printer-pcl3.ppd bannertopdf.pdf > /dev/null
```

```
[...]

INFO: pdftopdf (PID 25422) started.

INFO: foomatic-rip (PID 25423) started.

DEBUG: Calling FindDeviceById(cups-cupsfilter)

DEBUG: Failed to send: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.NotFound:device id 'cups-cupsfilter' does not exist

DEBUG: Failed to get find device cups-cupsfilter

'CM Color Calibration' Mode in SPOOLER-LESS: Off

Getting input from file

foomatic-rip version 1.13.3 running...

DEBUG: pdftopdf: Last filter determined by the PPD: foomatic-rip; FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE: application/vnd.cups-pdf => pdftopdf will log pages in page_log.

Process is dying with "Unable to open PPD file (null)

", exit stat 9

Cleaning up...

ERROR: foomatic-rip (PID 25423) stopped with status 9

PAGE: 1 1

INFO: pdftopdf (PID 25422) exited with no errors.

```

cupsfilter doesn't work without a -p parameter.

I've also tried with an other printer ppd file:

```
cupsfilter -e -m printer/pqueue -p /etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1515n.ppd bannertopdf.pdf > /dev/null
```

and:

```
[...]

INFO: pdftopdf (PID 25483) started.

INFO: gstoraster (PID 25484) started.

INFO: hpcups (PID 25485) started.

[...]

INFO: Start rendering...

INFO: Processing page 1...

PAGE: 1 1

ERROR: gstoraster (PID 25484) stopped with status 1

INFO: hpcups (PID 25485) exited with no errors.
```

The problems you mentioned are easily solved by changing the printer defaults, I have set duplexer, which tray I want, what quality, how to duplex the documents, etc without problems, the bug I mentioned is only on Okular print dialog.

I also preview everything, and even print quick drafts on already used papers to check if everything is alright, but when using default settings on standard paper on normal quality on the standard tray, and you need to batch print documents,then you use the standard bash-unix capabilities as it is unfeasible to open 100 pdf single page documents with okular and print them on an evening.

Now I'm looking for a PostScript driver for my HP OfficeJet 7410, hplip generates a ppd file with hpcups.drv, I see no options for PostScript, I'll keep searching for it...

----------

## RayOfLight

Haven't found any PostScript driver for my printer  :Sad: , but anyways:

HP Officejet 7400 Series hpijs.ppd ROCKS: (enable the USE flag)

Bad hpcups is bad  :Sad: 

test page OK!

custom PDF 

```
lpr document.pdf
```

 OK!

although cupsfilter returns:

```
foomatic-rip version 1.13.3 running...

Process is dying with "Unable to open PPD file (null)

", exit stat 9

Cleaning up...

ERROR: foomatic-rip (PID 26364) stopped with status 9

PAGE: 1 1

INFO: pdftopdf (PID 26363) exited with no errors.

```

I just don't care, it prints all the documents, woohoo!.

I'm gonna try to forget all the time wasted this weekend and hopefully I never come across a black page, thank you all!

----------

